# VIP 211K EHD Problem



## Tom_P (May 8, 2002)

Well after over 6 months working flawlesly my 211K stared having issues with the external Hard Drive back in Dec 09. I'm using a 500Gb Wester Digital My Book. I have 2 additional 211with the same EHD and one of those had problems too, but returned back to normal after a while. So about 2 weeks ago the 211K started working normally but then last Monday the same thing, it states that the HD is not compatible. So reset etc, etc. one morning works, the other don't. 

Last night I unplugged all cables from the EHD, and when today morning I was going to install it again, I noticed that th USB cable was hot, I left it connected to the 211 usb port. But I mean it was hotter on the terminal(mini usb area). I don't now but that's pretty odd.:nono2:

Any comments?>?>?


----------



## Michael1 (Feb 24, 2010)

I would plug it into a PC, and run some diagnostics on the drive. USB harddisks in general are not known for reliability.

Michael


----------

